# Fell asleep cuddling with Emily.



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

So, yesterday morning when I got home from work I went through my morning rituals. I checked the temperature in my room and cleaned her cage, gave her food and new water. I popped in a season of South Park and took her from her cage for some snuggle time. She ran around on the spare pink fleece liner I set on my lap when she is out. After about two episodes of playing around she burrowed into a fold and went to sleep. I went back to watching the DVD, and before I knew it I had fallen asleep with her out. When I awoke at first a shot of worry struck as she wasn't in the fleece anymore. I looked at the cushion next to me and there she was sprawled out half snuggling the TV remote. As the relief washed away my worry I couldn't help but chuckle at her silly sleeping position. And I wished I had my phone within arms reach so I could have gotten a picture. But when I went to get up to grab it she moved and curled up into her ball, so I picked her up and put her back in her cage. I figured I'd share this hedgie story with y'all because most of my friends look at me like I have a few screws loose when I talk about hedgehogs. xD


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

That's sooo cute!!! When I got my baby girl, I stayed at a hotel room on my way home because I adopted her from far away. She was staying in a box and I woke up in the middle of the night and the box was opened! I went nuts! It turned out, she was right next to my bed. Hedgies are too cute!


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, they are cute.  And I would have freaked out losing a hedgie in a hotel room, even if for only a minute. Lol


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww, sounds like what Auri used to do... she's so cuddly that it was hard not to doze off while she was laying on me. I woke up and she wasn't on my chest where she usually lays - nope, she was on my shoulder snuggled up to my hair lol!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't fallen asleep with Zannah but we have gotten into a routine where in the evening, I'll get her out to explore on my lap for a bit, then put her back in her cage for a while when she eats and usually goes on her wheel. Then since she's just a baby, she goes back to bed for a while. Later that night, I'll put on my fleece pajama bottoms, get her fleece sack out with her in it, then lay out in our reclining chair, set her sack on my lap with a piece of fleece over her. I will watch tv while she sleeps all cozy in all of her fleece. Every once in a while, she will crawl out and wander around under the fleece, occasionally popping out from under it and climbing on my arms and stomach. Then she goes back to her fleece sack to cuddle up for a while longer before she comes out to explore again. It is just so cute and nice and cuddly.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I feel asleep with Fitz once. I had a long day and he was snuggling in some fleece on the bed while I was on the laptop and I just fell asleep. Woke up two hours later to hedgie quills rubbing the bottom of my foot. :lol:


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

I haven't fallen asleep with my hedgehogs yet, though they do fall asleep in my bed while Im reading. I have however fallen asleep multiple times with my bearded dragons or desert iguanas out. I usually find my beardie lying on my chest when I wake up, or find a little desert iguana looking at me from the top of the couch. I've even woken up with escaped snakes in my bed looking for some warmth. I relax too much with my reptiles out because they can't get into anything, so I fall asleep easily. I'm a little afraid of accidentally napping with my hedgehogs unsupervised though. I'm glad they stay close.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol I took Dallas camping once and he got under his wheel and got stuck and so at 4:30 am I wake up to him huffing and so I had the whole cage taken apart to get him out and he wasn't very happy and was shivering so I crawled into my sleeping bag with him and he fell asleep on my neck in my hair and licked my jaw once then fell back asleep and his little heart beat just lulled me and we slept like that for like 2 hours before my mom poked me awake and asked if Dallas's paws stank and I looked down and sure enough his paw was like sticking into my face and he was all sprawled out. It was so cute ^.^


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I've fallen asleep with my hedgies a few times. With Thalia it was easy because she was never very mobile, and she loved cuddling so she'd sleep with me all day if she could. So I'd fall asleep with her on the couch and wake up an hour or two later with her just moving closer to my neck or shoulder. With Squiggy, he'll nap with me too, but he will wake up and wander off and I'll find him glaring at me from the floor when I wake up :lol: Or this one time I fell asleep with him and woke up when he crawled up my pant leg and bit my undergarments


----------

